# Mahachais...TOGETHER?!



## Ninabear007 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello... I am going off to college soon and I want to keep a betta fish. I was confused about whether or not male mahachai bettas could be housed together? When I was doing my research, I saw that they were wild types and I was wondering if that meant that they were less aggressive.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Most breeders don't seem to recommend it. Some of the splendens complex species can be just as aggressive as the ornamental form. Based on what I've seen on FB groups, breeders of Betta mahacaiensis and other splendens complex species, will separate males out once they start to reach maturity. Either that, or they will have many related males in a large aquarium.

I wouldn't risk it in a smaller aquarium with a smaller number of males. I'd also advise against housing a male/female pair together unless you intend on breeding, as most wild betta species are very easy breeders, and the constant cycle of courtship and spawning can take a toll on the pair.

There's nothing wrong with keeping a single male Betta mahachaensis.


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

The reading I have done suggests that a 10g is the minimum size for this breed. Is that a practical size tank for you?

I ask because I had a tank that size as a student, and lugging it around at the beginning and end of term was a nightmare.


----------



## Ninabear007 (Mar 12, 2019)

I was just wondering because I thought it was a cool betta. Now that I know, I’ll probably go with a half moon or Crowntail.


----------

